
You Walk Wrong: How We're Wrecking Our Feet With Every Step We Take - dood
http://nymag.com/health/features/46213/
======
Hates_
My solution Vibram Five Fingers. I've never had a more comfy pair of shoes.
Altough they aren't great in bad weather.

